# Penny and the crazy Belgians!



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think I had ever posted these pictures. 

Penny Pony - Paint x QH
Fredrick and Grettal - Belgian Drafts (Fredrick - Lighter, Grettal - Darker)


















































Enjoy.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some big "ponies" haha. Love the pictures!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

omg they are enormous! very cute trio!

~AL615


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you both! Although, I don't think the pictures do their hugeness much justice, lol.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, those two are HUGE!!! LOL. Love the pics!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Very pretty! Love them.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

holly molly i think the two belgians are gonna burst lol!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

lol adorable. how much do they get fed a day?


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

so adorable! i love belgians. and thats a gorgeous color on penny


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Umm. I believe Bill gives the Belgians 1 cup of grain twice a day (The can is about the size of a regular small soup can), and then they are out to pasture all day, so they graze. Oh, forgot to add, they also are given hay.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

they dont realy seem to need grain, they look VERRY VERRY obese(but cute!hehe!)
i love belgains!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow those are some big horses!!! They are soooo stocky!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

super looking horses


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you guys.

It isn't my choice to give them grain or not, and even if the suggestion not to was brought up to Bill, he wouldn't go for it.


----------

